# Como adecuo unos bafles.



## Jorge Alfredo (Abr 14, 2009)

tengo un par  bafles cerwin vega l36 originales y me gustan como suenan,despues compre  otros pero no son originales traen una bocina prosound de 600wrms  y desde luego no suenan como los originales  mi pregunta si me pueden orientar como o que les puedo hacer a estos cajones para obtimisarlos un poco mas con esta bacina prosound .anexo unas graficas de respuesta del l36 original,aun me estoy introduciendo en esto se que son las spl pero no entiendo aun bien estas graficas para poder interpretarlas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2009)

Las curvas de impedancia y rsta en frecuencia son bastante típicas para una caja *tipo* bass-reflex, solo que el SPL esta tomado a 10 mts en vez de 1, pero ahí también está el factor para corregirlo.

El problema con estas curvas, es que no tenemos las curvas de tus nuevos baffles que suenan mal para comparar y ver que modificación se podría hacer para mejorarlas.

Si las nuevas cajas son físicamente iguales a las Cerwin-Vega (cosa que no me extrañaría, ya que la mayoría copia las cajas y le manda cualquier fruta adentro), entonces la única solución es cambiar el parlante por el mismo que está en los baffles originales. De esa forma, mas un poco de trabajo extra, te podés asegurar que suenen mas o menos igual. Si las cajas no son iguales, vas a tener que replicar las mediciones y curvas que hicieron los tíos esos para saber donde diablos está el problema que vos escuchás.

Saludos!


----------

